# Not seeing new posts in "new posts"



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

I've created a few new threads, but when I go look at the "New Posts" (after creating them) they don't show up there. :confused::confused::confused::confused::confused:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 13, 2017)

This is because "new posts" only shows you what you haven't read yet. You need to go to Recent Posts to see everything regardless of whether you've already read it or not. See my post about this.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 13, 2017)

Did you see that? ⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆




dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've created a few new threads, but when I go look at the "New Posts" (after creating them) they don't show up there. :confused::confused::confused::confused::confused:


----------

